# Getting back into golf, need advice



## moldy78 (Jun 2, 2013)

So I was on the golf team in high school (small school I wasn't very good, bogey ball was probably my average) and I played a good amount as a kid, but I didn't play any in the past four years at college due to lack of time and money.

Now that I have a real job and money I am excited to start playing again. My first purchase is going to be irons and then a driver. I am fine with my putter and I don't hit woods very much so those will be last priority until I figure out how to hit them. I will need a bag as well I guess.

Anyway, I was looking for some advice one what type of stuff to get. I am mostly concerned with hitting the ball straight. I don't worry a ton about driving it 300 yards or anything, I just want to have forgiveness when I don't hit it completely perfect. I am also looking for clubs that are a few years old that I can get for a decent price, but I want new ones and am willing to pay a medium amount, if that makes sense.
I was looking at Callaway Diablos because I saw someone talking about them on here. I haven't looked at drivers yet. The cavity back irons seem to offer the forgiveness I am looking for from what I've read.
Also, what kind of ball should I use? I won't be messing with draws or fades and would like to minimize and curve obviously, so I should use a decently hard ball, right?
Anyway any help or advice would be appreciated.

If you need any more info let me know.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Check out Callay Preowned. They refurbish the irons and you might be very surprised how good the set looks when you receive it. mine looked absolutely new.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Arizona Golf Course*

You can also try the TaylorMade R1 Black driver, it is so cool! Well.I think you can look for set in their site. I will try to find it for you,


----------



## moldy78 (Jun 2, 2013)

edricwage said:


> You can also try the TaylorMade R1 Black driver, it is so cool! Well.I think you can look for set in their site. I will try to find it for you,


That might be a little out of my price range.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It never hurts to check it out and it doesn't cost anything. Most of the preowned places like what Callaway or Taylormade have tend to sell other brands they take in trade for a lot less comparatively than their own brand.


----------



## moldy78 (Jun 2, 2013)

DennisM said:


> It never hurts to check it out and it doesn't cost anything. Most of the preowned places like what Callaway or Taylormade have tend to sell other brands they take in trade for a lot less comparatively than their own brand.


Nice thanks for that tip. I just looked and there are some really nice priced drivers there. No R1, but some really good prices.


----------

